# Paracord Scorpion....



## TLCparacord (Feb 19, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get instructions on making a paracord scorpion? It looks like a pretty cool project to do. Just google it to check it out.

If anyone can help me, that would be great...Thanks!


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

If you find out let me know.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Mar 13, 2014)

have you looked on instructables? I know they have an octopus


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

I did one a wile back, just deconstruct it based on pics, not to overly hard to figure out once you get started










Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Based on the pic it doesn't look hard but getting the exact length of cord to use is the tricky part.


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

I think I started with 2 30 ft strands if I remember right. Just draw it out on paper and measure before you started! 


Sent from my iPhone using Paracord Forum


----------



## JTB_Cord (May 28, 2014)

Mil_HandF said:


> I did one a wile back, just deconstruct it based on pics, not to overly hard to figure out once you get started
> 
> View attachment 494
> 
> ...



VERY COOL! Got to try this one. Thanks for posting 


Keep Twisting!
JTB Cords
Paracord Forum


----------



## Mil_HandF (May 28, 2013)

it was fun to figure out. the kids love playing with it.


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

I need to order more paracord for personal use. All my paracord now is inventory for making things for customers. Then I can work on a project like this.


----------



## Jdoll (Apr 18, 2015)

*Scorpion tutorial*

Try this website. Its in German so you'll need to use Google translate to translate it into English. 

http://blog.swiss-paracord.ch/portfolio-item/anleitung-fuer-ein-paracord-skorpion/


----------

